
We Snuck into Seattle's Super Secret White Nationalist Convention - zw123456
http://www.thestranger.com/news/2017/10/04/25451102/we-snuck-into-seattles-super-secret-white-nationalist-convention
======
masonic

      Of the 70 to 80 people in the lodge
    

70 people counts as a _" Convention"_ now?

